# Keeping chickens happy indoors



## Snowy Celandine (26 January 2017)

Can I just ask what people are doing to keep their chickens happy during this prolonged period of incarceration? Mine seem quite depressed and I feel sorry for them but, obviously, I have no choice other than to keep them confined. They won't peck at cabbage heads but are still loving their mealworms as normal. They ignored the 'pecking block' so I took it out. Are there any more things I can try to give them something to keep themselves occupied during the daytime? 

Also, what do you do in lieu of nest/roosting boxes? I've resorted to cardboard boxes filled with hay but I'm slightly worried that they might try swallowing the hay and end up with sour crop. I've got Easy Bed or Bed Max or something like that on the floor. I can't remember exactly which one without going and looking at the bag and I'm also worried about them picking that up accidentally with the grit or food that they spill. What's everyone else doing?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 January 2017)

my 10 are in a 20 x 10 stable, had a chopped miscanthus bed underneath. Once a week I muck out the 6 sections of long straw I put in the previous week-I don't shake up the sections, I let them do it. They get pellets and mixed grit ad lib, and a small scoop of mixed corn, wheat, maize and micronised peas daily. 

They get a couple of sections of hay a week plus soaked grass nuts daily (which took some persuading but they now love them) and any wrapped veg available in the cheap bin at the supermarket (peas, cabbage, sprouts, greens). I have part of a tree I dragged in there to perch on plus pallets propped up agains the wall. nest boxes are a couple of dustbins on their sides up against the wall. Oh, and they're under a light 12 hours a day to make sure they eat enough. Mine generally free range and are breeds that are supposed to not do well in pens-although I think they'd like the place mine is in the summer, they are better off inside. they all look grand and are laying quite well (some of mine are now 6 +)

I wish the damn geese were half so easy to please! I don't think you need to worry about the bedding with adult birds. I went back to long straw because its so much cheaper for the water fowl-they have a chopped straw base which is mucked out weekly, with long straw on top mucked out twice weekly.


----------



## PorkChop (26 January 2017)

Mine are in the barn, I have about 60 birds.  I decided to deep litter straw from the beginning of the lock down.

Even with the ducks in with the chickens it is staying pretty dry, I just shake out fresh straw every day.

Mine have never been too fussed about nesting boxes, they tend to all lay in the same place.

I have bits of wood and little wooden shelters that they can perch on, some of them roost on the internal gates.  Automatic water drinker, and a big sand bath.

Though they are eating me out of house and home!  They are usually free range, but seem actually quite happy indoors out of the bad weather.

They get apples and vegetables every day and the egg yolks are still pretty orange.

Have just popped some duck eggs into the incubator as something to look forward to as I can see this lockdown going on for a while.

All I can say is that I will be having a mahoosive bonfire when they can go out of all the straw!


----------



## Selkie (26 January 2017)

I give mine corn on the cob and they go mad for it.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (26 January 2017)

Thanks everyone  Some interesting ideas there and I will definitely adopt some of them to keep my four girls happy and entertained


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 January 2017)

Snowy Celandine said:



			Thanks everyone  Some interesting ideas there and I will definitely adopt some of them to keep my four girls happy and entertained 

Click to expand...

I think the thing they like most is the sections of hay and straw-keeps them occupied quite a long time scratching through it all and finding seeds


----------



## cobgoblin (27 January 2017)

I can sympathise with the eating you out of house and home....I'm thinking I should buy shares in a mealworm  farm!
Mine ignored Spring greens but like sweet corn. Also partial to mashed or baked potatoes, pasta, cooked peas and pulses and grated cheese.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (27 January 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			I can sympathise with the eating you out of house and home....I'm thinking I should buy shares in a mealworm  farm!
Mine ignored Spring greens but like sweet corn. Also partial to mashed or baked potatoes, pasta, cooked peas and pulses and grated cheese.
		
Click to expand...

I've just ordered another sack of mealworms to fill the dustbin up again. I've only got a handful of chickens but the ducks go wild for them too and also the garden birds. I wish they didn't cost so much!!

I'm going to get some sweetcorn tonight if they have any and I have frozen peas that I can cook for them. They've had a little bit of bread today, not nutritionally great for them I know, but I hid it under a couple of slices of hay to give them something to do. OH is trying to think of some toys to make for them but I have drawn the line at Lego


----------



## Auslander (31 January 2017)

Just saw this post on Facebook from a specialist chicken vet! 

"I have had great success with several apples strung on thickish string horizontally with a knot between each, at a height where the hens have to jump a bit to reach them. If you purchase apples, remember to keep them wrapped and do not take them into your kitchen, thus complying with the 'no scraps that have been in a domestic kitchen' law."


----------



## MotherOfChickens (31 January 2017)

erm, you really don't need to cook sweetcorn or peas-just defrost- and they shouldnt be fed kitchen scraps.


----------



## cobgoblin (31 January 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			erm, you really don't need to cook sweetcorn or peas-just defrost- and they shouldnt be fed kitchen scraps.
		
Click to expand...

There is a huge difference between kitchen scraps....ie remains of human meals scraped off plates etc....and food cooked just for the chickens.


----------



## peanut (31 January 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			my 10 are in a 20 x 10 stable, had a chopped miscanthus bed underneath. Once a week I muck out the 6 sections of long straw I put in the previous week-I don't shake up the sections, I let them do it. They get pellets and mixed grit ad lib, and a small scoop of mixed corn, wheat, maize and micronised peas daily. 

They get a couple of sections of hay a week plus soaked grass nuts daily (which took some persuading but they now love them) and any wrapped veg available in the cheap bin at the supermarket (peas, cabbage, sprouts, greens). I have part of a tree I dragged in there to perch on plus pallets propped up agains the wall. nest boxes are a couple of dustbins on their sides up against the wall. Oh, and they're under a light 12 hours a day to make sure they eat enough. Mine generally free range and are breeds that are supposed to not do well in pens-although I think they'd like the place mine is in the summer, they are better off inside. they all look grand and are laying quite well (some of mine are now 6 +)

I
		
Click to expand...

They sound like very lucky chickens


----------



## supagran (31 January 2017)

Snowy Celandine said:



			I've just ordered another sack of mealworms to fill the dustbin up again. I've only got a handful of chickens but the ducks go wild for them too and also the garden birds. I wish they didn't cost so much!!

I'm going to get some sweetcorn tonight if they have any and I have frozen peas that I can cook for them. They've had a little bit of bread today, not nutritionally great for them I know, but I hid it under a couple of slices of hay to give them something to do. OH is trying to think of some toys to make for them but I have drawn the line at Lego 

Click to expand...

Its illegal to feed mealworms to chickens - they can cause salmonella in the eggs.  DEFRA rules, not mine!


----------



## Cecile (2 February 2017)

There is a brief article about feeding chickens and pigs catering waste, kitchen scraps etc, it has the dubious title of *Farmers still risking disease disaster* 
Its can be found on-line, its only a short read
South East Farmer, February 2017, page 10 under news
www.southeastfarmer.net


----------



## JillA (3 February 2017)

supagran said:



			Its illegal to feed mealworms to chickens - they can cause salmonella in the eggs.  DEFRA rules, not mine!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, mealworms is how I entice mine into a stable so I can have the exterior door open. I wondered why they were sold for wild birds rather than poultry. 
I lift chunks of turf for mine to peck over - took to heart the advice that picked grass can cause sour crop but with the turf the soil and any worms are included and they give it a thorough going over but not gorge on just the grass. Lots available round the edges of the yard, buildings etc. And I get them sunflower seeds for a treat, scattered so they have to peck around for them, replicating outdoor behaviour.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (8 February 2017)

Oh no, only just seen this supagran!! My chickens love mealworms. They are going to be devastated when I break this news to them but thanks very much for letting me know


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 February 2017)

if you can get Garvo products then they do freeze dried water shrimp for poultry-next best thing.


----------



## JillA (8 February 2017)

Someone I know reports hers LOVE the tyres they have suspended on ropes for them. I did put a wooden saw horse in the barn for mine to roost on but they prefer a broom stale wedged across a corner


----------



## Snowy Celandine (8 February 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			if you can get Garvo products then they do freeze dried water shrimp for poultry-next best thing.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks MoC. I'll have a Google. I've only got 3 chickens now and I just want them to be happy. I was planning on re-stocking but in the current climate obviously I can't.

JillA, that sounds so cute, an adventure playground for chickens


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 February 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Garvo-Chicken-Treats/dp/B003VN9LOY


Garvo products are very good-all my chicks are raised on their alfamix and alfastart.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (8 February 2017)

Brilliant  Thanks MoC. Treats are on their way. I'd never heard of Garvo products but will see how these go down and I might give their other products a go if I can find them locally as the delivery costs are a bit steep - due to their weight I guess.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 February 2017)

yeah, I can get them at the local ag store-alot of show people seem to use them.


----------

